# Sorry I Haven't Spoken Much Lately!!



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Guys and Gals,

I must admit that I have neglected my duties as a member of the forum, I have not been contributing like I would like to.









I'm glad we have this little "Off Topic" area because I need to vent!! Prepare to be unloaded upon!







This would be a good point for any of you that may absolutely care less about my problems to change threads!! I will not be offended, trust me!









The last month, really ever since the Mid Atlantic Rally, my wife and I have been running, sometimes literally, ragged. Our two children both play spring sports and have had practice at least 3x per week, and of course they are all on different nights. So our weekly schedule includes Mon nite baseball, Tues. nite softball, Wed. dad gets to play ball, Thursday softball, Fri. voluntary batting cage (not voluntary if you ask me) Sat. morning practice both, and Sunday evening scrimmages for softball! That list fails to include the important stuff like homework, eating, studying for the upcoming end of year assessment tests in school, oh yeah and family time!!!

And did I fail to mention that I assistant coach both teams. Call me a glutton!!! But I do have a blast while I'm there. However, between all the practices, scrimmages and now games, I have lost all energy to run regularly or get to my computer like I should. I do check the postings in the morning and at lunch time at work, but need to cut back on that for the obvious reasons!

I miss you guys and girls and actually have felt kind of bad about not being out there supporting your efforts and chatting back and forth with you. The seasons for ball end in mid June so hopefully I can get back to myself by then, otherwise I may start with some serious DTs.

Just wanted to let ya'll know that I do miss chatting and will make every effort to "get back in the game" (pun intended!!)

Have a great night, the bed is calling!!

Jason

PS. As a great man once said, "What I need now is a cold beer and a hot woman!"


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Jason

Sounds like what you need is to find a campground that doesn't have cell coverage and vacate. Tell the kids Scooter says hi. Let us know when you head this way we'll see if we can meet up. action


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Wow







. I don't know how anybody could run on a schedule like that! I'd think that June can't come fast enough. Good luck and just remember what's important in life...spending time with your kids and making sure that they are in activities that keep them out of trouble-which I'd say you are doing quite well!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I remember those days! They weren't that far back. It was fun at the time, but I'm glad it's over.







Glad you're checking in, tho!


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

1st time- come on up here to Hanover...................., I can think of at least two fire stations we could hide you in for a least a week of RR.

MWK


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

So that's what we have to look forward to?!









I'd say that by the time June rolls around, you'll be MORE than ready to break out the fishing poles, the Outback, and several weekends of quality RELAXING family time. Also, if at all possible, leave the kids with grandparents and/or good friends for a few days, and get a little quiet alone time for just you and DW.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I know where you're comming from with the schedule.
Try high school band and the marching season if you really wanna stress.
Graduation is in two weeks







I will be finished with that mess.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I hear ya!!

Two boys in spring baseball = game/practice every night and games ever Saturday. So much for those early spring camping trips. shy


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Grandkids are great, they do all of that stuff by remote control !!









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No time for Mods! Oh NO.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sensai,

I'm with you on the grandkids! That's the great thing about them.....when you get tired of doing stuff, send them home (or go home).









Mark


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

And you camp when???


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Sounds like poor Jason should just pull his Outback over to the ball field and set up camp!

Seriously.....I completely understand. Last week was a winner for us too. T-ball games two nights/days a week for Sydney, me playing softball one night a week, church activites, dealing with all that goes into a new house and yard, and travel plans for the upcoming mother's day weekend....Whew!,,,,, Last Friday morning Steph asked me "Are we doing anything tonight?" I looked at her and signed, "Man, I hope not.."

Hang in their, brother. You are not alone.

Sidewinder


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow!
with two boys ( 4 and 2), we haven't hit that stage of parenting. would it be rude to say I hope one of my boys is sporting challenged. seriously, I guess I have something to look forward to. hang in there.

happy camping to you ( if you get the chance).

Amy action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have 2 girls, so I thought I would get an exemption. Wrong


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I appreciate the kind thoughts and words!! I love my Outback buddies!!









Don't get me wrong, I love my kids being involved and they both perform very well in their chosen fields (pun intended!!), its just is SO busy! I just hope that as they turn older that they will continue to be involved in activities that keep their mind and body active so they don't have to come up with their own activiities, if you know what I mean!!!







I was a middle school administrator and know what can happen if the body and mind stay idle a little too long and it often isn't pretty!!









Don't worry though, camping is coming. We have already made arrangements to go to Sandbridge Beach (So. VA Beach) on Memorial Day weekend, the wife and I are headed to Hatteras June 17-20 (anniversary weekend, No Kids! Right with you Sexy Momma!!







), and then July 4 weekend at Hatteras, July 17-24 week in Hatteras and August 18-20 weekend at Hatteras. Those are just the planned ones, I intend on sneaking in a couple SURPRISE trips just for fun!!! Don't forget the October fishing tournament and Thanksgiving weekend also in Hatteras!!

I love this forum, I needed to vent and you guys are just what the doctor ordered.









FFBEANCOUNTER - I was in Hanover today at the new high school for a meeting for work. Can you send me the address of those firestations?









Jason


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Ahh...with 2 girls 2 an 4 years old I haven't quite hit that stage. Even though we are running into spring camping conflicts with the 4 year olds swimming lessons.

I try to take full advantage of my kids not being in school and involved yet in sports while I can.

Hang in there!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

No exception here either Girl Scouts and my wife is a leader with all that nonsence piano, karate,ccd, which extra friends are over, luckily my daughter decided to drop softball this year









John


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Judo practice every day
Swim practice - each kid every day
Orchestra trip to Disneyland - prepare and 'fund raise'
Honors programs - two kids, double the homework
Overtime at work
Second job co-managing pool business

We're a tad bit busy.

Just remember, these ARE the good ol' days! They really are! Really!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm no Einstein, but one would think y'all do all the things you do because you _like_ it.........

Just remember to take time out for relaxation, too.









Mark


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Jason:

Where are are staying in Hatteras - We will meet you there!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Humpty,

We are staying at Ocean Waves Campground mostly. One of our trips will take us to Camp Hatteras because Ocean Waves was already filled, July 4th weekend.

When will you be there?

Jason


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I can relate...I've been gone for a while too. But I'm still reading the posts!

Camper is almost ready for next weekend's first outing!










Hey what happended to my Avatar and Signature? Boy I must have been away too long. My stuffs gone. Oh never mind there it is. Sheesh!

Me


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Hmm. I was feeling bad too! It's been about a month since I logged on. Life has just gotten so busy.

On the upside we have two weeks of camping coming up end of June and can't wait! Couple of short trips before that but June is the real battery recharger!!

Wayne


----------

